# Trooper Kevin P. Dobson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper Kevin P. Dobson

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*New York State Police
New York*
End of Watch: Saturday, March 26, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 14 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, March 26, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Kevin Dobson was struck and killed by a vehicle while making a traffic stop on I-290 at approximately 7:30 am.

Trooper Dobson had served with the New York State Police for 14 years.

Agency Contact Information
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 783-3211

_*Please contact the New York State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper Dobson.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Rest In Peace and God Bless


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

RIP.

The lemmings strike again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Far too many of these notices. Far too many close calls, for my hubby and I'm sure for many of you as well. Be safe out there. You gotta grow eyes in the back of your head, and have Superman reflexes.
RIP, Trooper.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Trooper Dobson!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

